# Ultegra Di2 6770 battery charger



## broady (22 Jul 2018)

Anyone have a battery charger available? 
Mine doesn't seem to be charging


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (22 Jul 2018)

Internal or external battery?


----------



## broady (22 Jul 2018)

External


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (22 Jul 2018)

I have one. You can have it with a couple of batteries for £25.


----------



## broady (22 Jul 2018)

My friend is bringing his round to see if it's the power lead on mine or if the unit.
Will get back to you if mine is knackered


----------



## broady (24 Jul 2018)

All sorted thanks to @Pumpkin the robot


----------

